# Thursday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Storms with major lightning and heavy rain passed north and south of us today. We found a good patch of Potomac Pike and even some of those pesky LGMouth. All caught on top. It was a good trip again.. 



























Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------

